# Nikon D3100 Digital SLR Camera



## PembrokeFire (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone familiar with this camera? It seems to be an entry level DSLR with a lot of great features. The price is in my range @ $600.00. I need a camera that can shoot fast action in low light and it seems from what I read, this camera will do just that. I am open to opinions or other suggestions. This would be my first DSLR camera. My other are all "point and shot" If this camera would be a good choice, would would be a good lens choice for shooting low light pictures of fast moving firefighters only being lit by the fire itself and some back lighting of the trucks?


----------



## Biggs88 (Dec 8, 2010)

PembrokeFire said:


> Anyone familiar with this camera? It seems to be an entry level DSLR with a lot of great features. The price is in my range @ $600.00. I need a camera that can shoot fast action in low light and it seems from what I read, this camera will do just that. I am open to opinions or other suggestions. This would be my first DSLR camera. My other are all "point and shot" If this camera would be a good choice, would would be a good lens choice for shooting low light pictures of fast moving firefighters only being lit by the fire itself and some back lighting of the trucks?


 
I just picked one up and I love it.

Since I have been useing the D5000 a bit longer, I still grab that heading out the door. However, the D3100 is a great camera not just for the price, but all around.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 8, 2010)

PembrokeFire said:


> If this camera would be a good choice, would would be a good lens choice for shooting low light pictures of fast moving firefighters only being lit by the fire itself and some back lighting of the trucks?


 
I've heard a lot of people sing the praises of the D3100, but have no personal experience with it. You can check the reviews, but you are right that it is an entry level DSLR. You may be better off looking into a used D90 since it is said to have better image quality at higher ISO, and is an all around better camera..... all things considered. That, and a used D90 will run about the same as a new D3100.

The lens? Go with a fast lens. With low light, the faster the better. With a limited budget, for the D3100 I would consider the 35mm 1.8 AF-S ($200), with the D90 I would consider the 50mm 1.8D ($100).

Others with more experience will more than likely chime in.


----------



## Doc Robinson (Dec 8, 2010)

I purchased on a month back and it is an awesome camera.  It is getting nothing but rave reviews.  Ken Rockwell is awesome...the Nikon D3100 and D7000 are his top two recommended cameras.  He even goes so far as to say "No one, not even me who uses his cameras all day long, needs anything better than a D3100."

It is good to read the link above first, and then read his specific review for the D3100.


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 8, 2010)

The D3100 is an incredible camera and beats the D90 in high ISO abilities in my experience (I've owned quite a few Nikon DSLR's).

If a small body with good ISO performance is what you seek, there is no reason to not buy the D3100 - it's a very capable camera, limited only by your imagination.

The only thing to consider is that it does not have an internal focus motor, so it will not work with older non AF-S lenses, not a big deal anymore since there are tons of lenses that will work perfectly fine with the D3100, but it 'could' cost you more. One example is the Nikon 80-200 f/2.8 - the AF-S version sells for about $900 used and the older push-pull can be found for about $400, both have excellent image quality, of course the AF-S version will focus much faster.

I don't know how close you will be, however I would recommend a lens with a large aperture (f/2.8 or better).

Some lenses to consider that I have experience with:
Sigma 18-50 f/2.8 HSM Macro
Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 HSM Macro
Sigma 50mm f/1.4G
Nikon 35mm f/1.8G


----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2010)

PembrokeFire said:


> I need a camera that can shoot fast action in low light and it seems from what I read, this camera will do just that.


Maybe!

It will depend what lens you have on the camera, and how low the light is.

Sports shooters look to the ISO capabilites of the D700 as a minimum for low light, and fast action.


----------

